# When will I know if I have a twins?



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am 7 wks +2 today, this is my 3 rd baby but I used injection and IUI.  My belly have been show since 6 wks but I had a scan when I was 6 wks+2 in the hospital since I had a spotting.  So my gp refer me to have a early scan instead to wait for 7 wks scan.  On that day, they find my baby heartbeat and we are very happy and know that everything is fine.  Since my belly so big and my family just concern will I have chance to have a twins.  May I know will it be possible the 1st scan didn't catch yet?
Mid-wife will come to my house to visit on this Friday, will she check my heartbeat?  I really want to confirm how many baby will I have.
Thank you so much.
Steph


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Don't worry, its very rare that they would not see a baby on a scan. As it is your third baby, your abdominal muscles are looser than they were, so you can show very early on. The midwife won't check the heartbeat this week as it is too early to hear one yet, but the scan has confirmed just one baby,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

I see. Thank you so much for your explain. Steph xx


----------

